# Sending my deposit!!!! (Moved to Choosing a Breeder)



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Its official I am sending my deposit in to Truehaus today for a male from the Esko and Cat breeding. I am so freaking excited!!!!! 5 or 6 months from now I will be a proud new puppy dad!!!!!!

German Shepherd Dogs, True Haus Kennels DDR

German Shepherd Dogs, True Haus Kennels DDR


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Congradulations! Esko and Cat are very impressive and will produce Awesome Puppies!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats! That's going to be a really nice litter!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats! I know a Esko son who is a wicked dog.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Ooo looks nice. Our female has Falk in her line too


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

dang i didnt know breeders actually offered refunds if you got your dog certain titles. 1000 refund for a sch3 title is an absolutely incredible marketing ploy! i wonder how many of their pups actually got sch3 tiles?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations!

Can hardly wait to see some new puppy photos after you have received your new puppy.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I cant wait to get him and post pictures for you guys. April cant come soon enough.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yay! I have an Esko daughter as well!


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> dang i didnt know breeders actually offered refunds if you got your dog certain titles. 1000 refund for a sch3 title is an absolutely incredible marketing ploy! i wonder how many of their pups actually got sch3 tiles?


I went to their site and cannot find how much their puppies cost?


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

1100. Well that's how much I paid a year ago.


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

The $1000 refund is great but it isn't why I am choosing Truehaus. I am choosing Truehaus because their prices are insanely reasonable, if not under priced, for the amazing pedigree's that their dogs come from.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats before you know it April, will be here in no time at all! You are so lucky, it must be so exciting!


----------



## csandvik (Jun 13, 2012)

These dogs look great! Where are they located and do they ship?


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

I love the look of their dogs I am going to get a male from them when the time comes for me to get another German Shepherd.I have been looking at their site for awhile! You have to add the shipping costs to that 1100 dollars if you have to ship.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats

This is a general statement and relates to anyone buying a puppy/dog from anyone, make sure you understand *exactly* what your contract/warranty covers and doesn't cover. And make sure you are comfortable with it should an issue arise


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

csandvik said:


> These dogs look great! Where are they located and do they ship?


They are in Oroville CA and they most certainly do ship.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice!

I have a deposit down as well and will be getting a male from this litter.

I've had my deposit in since September though.


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Curse you Montu!!!!! I am just praying for 4 males. If not there are 2 more awesome litters coming up so I will get a Truehaus dog regardless.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Coastie01 said:


> Curse you Montu!!!!! I am just praying for 4 males. If not there are 2 more awesome litters coming up so I will get a Truehaus dog regardless.


good luck I'm first on the waiting list if no one pays for pick.

I was sad that I had to pass on a pup that became available last month because I was on vacation...but am so glad I waited for this breeding since Cat is who I really wanted a puppy from


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Montu said:


> good luck I'm first on the waiting list if no one pays for pick.


Pays for the pick?


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Pays for the pick?


You have the option to pay 2500 vs 1100 to have pick of the litter


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Montu said:


> You have the option to pay 2500 vs 1100 to have pick of the litter


So the breeder doesn't eval the puppies and place them according to working vs pet so they are in the appropriate homes??


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> So the breeder doesn't eval the puppies and place them according to working vs pet so they are in the appropriate homes??


They do eval the puppies and place them accordingly ...however if you pay for pick of the litter you are basically number 1 on the waiting list and get to choose your pup (with help from them I assume) 

I haven't asked exactly how pick of the litter works..because I wasn't interested (I hope they wouldn't allow you to pick a bad match)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe, they will only allow people to choose that option if they are sufficiently experienced. People can pick a puppy, they will sometimes come more than once and evaluate the whole litter together, do some temperament testing, and will ask about your observations. 

Someone who wants a top pick for show or competition or to be raised for a specific job, might not want to go soley with a breeder's choice. And spending extra for this is not unreasonable, especially if a litter may have only one top flyer in it. 

If no one chooses the pick puppy, the breeder may choose a pup that clearly stands out and keep it for their breeding program. Or they may hold onto it for someone who is looking for something specific, and will take an older puppy. Not all puppies are created equal, not all litters are completely uniform.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a 1400 increase for 'pick' puppy? oh brother


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JakodaCD OA said:


> a 1400 increase for 'pick' puppy? oh brother


If you want the next Grand Victor, it might make sense. 

They are not all like the D-litter that had six champions. A lot feel if you get one champion it was a successful litter. If that is what you are looking to do, then you would pay the extra money to get the puppy that conforms the best to the standard and has the most promise. 

I don't know about competition sports, but I expect if you are hoping to compete to the level of bundsieger, you would want to choose that puppy very carefully, and would be willing to pay extra for that choice. 

Ordinary pet people would have no reason for that level of ability. 

No one is pointing a gun to people's heads to make them pay it. I expect some people are just as happy to pay it to get first pick. 

Personnally it sounds like if someone pays double, they can bump themselves to the top of the list regardless of when they contacted us for a dog. So if you are paying only 1100, and someone comes in willing to pay 2500, we will sell the dog out from under you.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

selzer said:


> Personnally it sounds like if someone pays double, they can bump themselves to the top of the list regardless of when they contacted us for a dog. So if you are paying only 1100, and someone comes in willing to pay 2500, we will sell the dog out from under you.


This is what I was wondering about. Don't agree with it, but to each his own.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

When I got my male, she did something similar. It was only a 300 dollar difference but the two full registration deposits for each sex of the litter got to pick first. Clearly she wanted people who were interested in working and possibly breeding to have first choice. She did eval the pups, and out of the two she recommended, we picked. Personally, I do like to have some say about which pup I am taking. I ask/look for certain things in a dog. 
Plus it give people who want just a good pet a break on price and they get limited registration which lessens the chance they come on here and want to breed their dog because "it's the best dog ever".


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How can you tell which pup will be the 'champion' at 8 weeks of age? Sounds like someone is laughing all the way to the bank when it comes to price tiers


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

lhczth said:


> This is what I was wondering about.  Don't agree with it, but to each his own.


I personally am more than happy to sit in line and wait under their rules...I feel 1100 is a great price and will not blame any business for offering "pick" to one person for more than double the normal price..its not like this isn't disclosed to you ..and its not like they allow more than one person to get "pick"


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> How can you tell which pup will be the 'champion' at 8 weeks of age? Sounds like someone is laughing all the way to the bank when it comes to price tiers


When you look at a litter of puppies over time there are certainly ones who stand out. Not saying it will end up that the others don't change and surpass, but if I like to train a certain way and that puppy is already showing an aptitude in that area, I pick it. 

Some people like breeders to pick exclusively, other people don't. The breeders understating of what I am looking for and mine may be two different things. For example, I liked how my female responded to the other puppy being a brat and pouncing on her. Other people may not care about that sort of reaction. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm with Lisa, and that's a big bump.

I also agree with Jane, at 8 weeks of age, no one can predict the future..For 2500 that puppy better spit quarters..


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> How can you tell which pup will be the 'champion' at 8 weeks of age?


Well, obviously it's common in show dogs (although even there, tales of how the breeder guessed wrong are innumerable), but this is the first time I've heard of it in performance dogs.

I don't have anywhere near enough experience to even guess whether you can tell which in the litter has got the most performance potential at that age. I suppose a fair number of people _think_ you can, though, based on how many very experienced people like to choose their own puppies from a litter.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Paying extra to have the option to choose is ridiculous. To each his own, though. I'd rather support the breeder that matches pups with the owners and doesn't have the price brackets. I guess some think if they pay more they get more?


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Paying extra to have the option to choose is ridiculous. To each his own, though. I'd rather support the breeder that matches pups with the owners and doesn't have the price brackets. I guess some think if they pay more they get more?


Paying more for the option to get the pup you want from the litter you want isnt ridiculous. That extra money doesnt just guarantee the best pup from the litter it also puts you to the front of the line for the breeding of your choice. What is ridiculous is saying a breeder offering options to qualified individuals is a bad thing.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't think it's ridiculous, it's just a different way of doing things. Paying extra for "pick" is not uncommon (although that level of price bump is); the only way I'd be upset about it is if the breeder didn't disclose it until after I'd already put down a deposit on the litter. It doesn't sound like that's the case here.

I dunno, I guess to me it's just about the same as putting a price on the website or not listing the price -- it's just a matter of personal preference, I wouldn't see it as a huge deal either way. As long as everything is laid out ahead of time for the buyer to decide on their own if they're comfortable with it, IMO it's no biggie.

But I say this as somebody who would expect the breeder's puppies to be sufficiently uniform that I wouldn't get too fussed about having "second pick."


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Coastie01 said:


> Paying more for the option to get the pup you want from the litter you want isnt ridiculous. That extra money doesnt just guarantee the best pup from the litter it also puts you to the front of the line for the breeding of your choice. What is ridiculous is saying a breeder offering options to qualified individuals is a bad thing.


Whatever, I guess the breeder that is taking more money for these reasons is in it for the $....and the ones buying from these breeders must be more 'qualified' because they will offer more money to move to the front of the line? No, that isn't ridiculous at all.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried to ignore this thread but I believe there is some bleed over from another thread causing some of the negativity.

My 2 yr. old Zena is from True Haus and is an excellent dog. The Reeds were very up front and easy to deal with and they also have awesome dogs, 

If you don't like their business model or their bloodlines then don't buy from them but they have many satisfied customers including a good number on this board.

They are heavily involved in protection sports, particularly SDA. They train and participate regularly.

Jane. Maybe you could take your dog to one of there SDA trials and see their dogs and meet them in person. While you are there go take a look at my girls dad, Tom von Haus Pixner, awsome dog with titles in several different venues. I believe he is retired now but could probably put many dogs out there to shame on a trial field even at his age.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My issue isn't with the breeder but the pricing that some breeders have. Choosing a potential puppy buyer because they offer more money is what I'm writing about. That isn't a way a breeder should be placing puppies, IMO.

I'm aware of who the Reeds are, I was involved in SDA for a short time and they were helpful in getting the new database organized. I'd still be involved in SDA but there are no clubs local....though we are planning on hopefully holding an SDA trial when the weather breaks. Our club trains for many of the exercises and we have a decoy that is still certified with the organization.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's a funny thing. A person who comes to look at a litter of puppies playing, doesn't have enough information to make an intelligent choice. The breeder who has spent 8 weeks with the puppies is a better judge of what puppy is better for you. The thing is, You have known you for all your life. This same breeder is basing the choice for you off of a generic questionaire or an email and phone conversation. Trust me, sometimes you do not get the real feel of who that person is, and what that person needs until you meet them in person. And, you see them for the same amount of time that most people look at a litter. 

People are way more complex than puppies. 

Unless the breeder is very skilled with people, and the potential buyers communicate their needs honestly and clearly, it isn't nearly as simple as just letting the breeder pick. 

I give the people the best information I can, and then let them pick the puppy. I may not show them but one or two. If there is one I do not think should go to that person, I do not show it to them -- already made that mistake. But I know people sell over the net, without meeting people, and I know people decide who gets whom, without ever meeting any of the buyers. But that wouldn't work for me. 

I think an experienced buyer who knows what they are looking for, can probably make a better decision that all but the most experienced breeders, and maybe even then. Yes a breeder sees the puppies every day, and marks behaviors etc. Dogs are less complex. A breeder can tell the buyer what they have noticed about each puppy, and let an experienced owner make their choice.

ETA: if the whole litter is sold by eight weeks, then you probably level each puppy and pick the most experienced person for the pup that needs that and go on down the line. And that is a way to do it. It doesn't mean so much that each person has the only pup or the best pup for them, but the breeder has placed the whole litter with the best chance of success.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The breeder I bought my male from has a great track record for matching up the right pup to the new owner. But that breeder also has very biddable dogs that excel in most any venue asked of it, so the success rate is a bit skewed! Good dogs can do what they are asked(conformation included) and if they aren't the top dog in the venue, they are at least a happy dog, because they are getting worked while they are competing.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Jack's Dad said:


> I tried to ignore this thread but I believe there is some bleed over from another thread causing some of the negativity.
> 
> My 2 yr. old Zena is from True Haus and is an excellent dog. The Reeds were very up front and easy to deal with and they also have awesome dogs,
> 
> ...


 
I couldn't agree more Andy. These threads have really got under my got under my skin. The fact is True Haus dogs speak for themselves. They have dogs that are active police k-9's, dogs that are active with SAR, dogs active in just about every type of sport out there from AKC obedience agility, to SDA, PSA and other bite sports. They have dogs doing great in pet homes and everywhere in between. What's the GSD supposed to be again? Jack of all trades is it? As for the Reeds, they are some of the nicest most responsive breeders I have ever dealt with. They stand behind their dogs and will do what they can to help. That being said they are not the type to sugar coat anything. They are not from the land of lolli-pops and rainbows. They will tell you like it is. I personally appreciate that so I can better make decisions on what to do. 

As for the pick puppy thing. No one is forcing people to pay the extra money. I was last on the list with Kimbers litter and got the perfect puppy for me. For Kierstens next competition dog we will gladly pay the money for pick puppy 1) Because we feel the True Haus dogs are worth it. 2) because Kiersten not only wants a very specific set of drives and confidence, but color is extremely important to her. So to better our chances of getting that color combined with the temperament she wants we will chose to pay for pick. We will still have the Reeds pick out the puppy for us since they know them best but at least we will have the best chance of getting what she wants from a specific litter.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

paying a little bit extra for pick is cool but in this case 1400?! you could get two pups for that price! breeding is a business and if people are willing to pay an extra 1400 for pick then the breeder is doing something right.


----------

